# Suche Spieler fÃ¼r "Werbe einen Freund"



## Schillarob (1. März 2012)

Suche wen, den ich werben kann.
Ich bin 21 Jahre alt und spiele seit ca 6-7 Jahren WoW mit einigen Pausen dazwischen!
Da momentan Semesterferien an meiner Uni sind, habe ich sehr viel Zeit und würde deshalb gerne jemanden werben, um 2-3 Chars auf 80 zu spielen.
Da mein Main auf dem Server Blackrock (EU) sind, würde ich da gerne Hordler spielen. 
Ich würde mir einen Druiden+Priester leveln (Tank und Heal, um schnell zu leveln), als 3. wäre es evtl ein Jäger.
Wir hätten ein wenig Gold zur verfügung und ich würde dir reiten und Taschen bezahlen (Natürlich auch skillen).
Wenn jemand Interesse oder Fragen hat, könnt ihr euch gerne per Nachricht melden, gucke eigentlich jeden Tag rein!


----------

